# ntbackup problem



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

So I have a server under Windows Server 2003, and 20 work stations under win xp pro. on the server I have two hard, one with Windows and the second hard disk with data. the users have mapped this hard with data. I designed the windows with a daily ntbackup incremental backups, but when i restore data, there are not files, there are only folders. Can someone tell why this is happening? Then I constructed a daily incremental backup and weekend normal backup, and for these two jobs are in Task Scheduler there are two tasks and one file BFK in which are stored the normal and incremental backup. andybody tell me how to configure ntbackup for daily incremental back and that there are no empty folders and a weekly normal backup?
thanks


----------



## Techtatane (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a simple solution if you agree with it!
http://www.cobiansoft.com/cobianbackup.htm


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You cannot do an incremental backup without having first doing a full. Incremental means that it is only backing up files that have changed since the last full backup. You had also better know the proper way to restore incremental backups if you ever want to recover any data.


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

i know theory about incremental backup but in practice i can't find solution with ntbackup. plz help me


----------

